# Wolf Blitzer gets down with Ellen



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

For anyone who saw then Sen. Barack Obama hold his own "getting down" with Ellen Degeneres on her show, how about Wolf Blitzer? Some men just don't know how to dance.....or is it me? Wolf needs to loosen up for the inaugural balls.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/politics/2009/01/09/blitzer.ellen.telepictures


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably didn't want to end up like Chris Matthews.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPmHrOv-A5Q

Ann


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

So Chris Matthews tried to dance with Ellen?  Now there's a guy I'd like to party with.  I'm serious.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Watch the video. . .he actually didn't do too badly until he tried to do a spin they hadn't rehearsed and ended up in a *cough* embarrassing position.


She never let him forget it either. . . .all in good fun, of course. 

(Though when they showed the video on his show that Sunday they cut it before it became problematic.)

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh man, when they dance its so funny.  I never dance in public...I know its not cute


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Oh man, when they dance its so funny.


Ellen is not really much of a dancer. I do like that she has the dancers on from SYTYCD.








> I never dance in public...I know its not cute


I never care how I look. I just have fun dancing.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't stop laughing after watching that Chris Matthews video.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Ellen is not really much of a dancer. I do like that she has the dancers on from SYTYCD.


Wow. Now THEY can dance!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

libro said:


> Wolf needs to loosen up for the inaugural balls.
> 
> This momma needs to get her mind out of the gutter or get some more sleep. I totally read that as "
> 
> ...


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

libro said:


> Wolf needs to loosen up for the inaugural balls.
> 
> This momma needs to get her mind out of the gutter or get some more sleep. I totally read that as "
> 
> ...


ROTFL


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep that's what I saw at first to!






I am trying to imbed the above link but I am at work so I can't tell if it worked. The work computer block you tube.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, Vampy, it looks like it worked.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, I thought it would but it's like a shot in the dark.  I can't tell for sure until someone tells me or I get home and see for myself.


----------

